# El postino the best friend of a classical music collectors



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

AH! love el postino= the postman, he deliver the good too me, today i had two
one ''poule de luxe label'' l'oiseau-lyre from Britain of Josquin Desprez two fabuleous missa, L'oiseau-Lyre is always outstanding, never been deceived.

Than el postino, had another package Dissecting Table - Between life & death, cult release from Japan grinding industrial|noise rock avant-garde band of the early 80''.

Who love el postino here , my love is platonic , but i love the old geezer , cool dude he deliver thee goods, may god bless this man please. :angel:


:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

At first, when I read the title, I thought you were referring to the film _Il Postino. _I was wondering how this could be the classical music collector's best friend.


----------

